# Advice From A LEO To You



## paracowboy (3 Jul 2006)

this was originally posted on SOCNET, here:
http://www.socnetcentral.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61272



> Watch out for the CSI effect. There is no machine that we can drop an eyelash into and come up with the DNA profile, fingerprints, and mug shot of the owner in 2 minutes.
> 
> When you see an emergency vehicle behind you with its lights and sirens on: pull to the RIGHT, and Stop. We are usually required to pass cars on the left.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Jul 2006)

I like it!!
Just one point that REALLY sticks out from my line of work,

_If you hit your spouse in front of your children, your children will hit their spouse in front of their children._

or swear, yell, throw things, threaten, smoke a little pot, etc.,......


----------



## Slim (4 Jul 2006)

> When you're blocking an area to traffic (both foot and vehicle), "No, you can't go that way" doesn't mean, "You're special, so by all means, go ahead."
> 
> Flares + cruiser parked at an angle equals a place you can't go, even if it's a ramp to the interstate
> 
> ...



Those three take me back. The first time someonewent in to the back of my car for more than to see what its like for fun. ;D


----------

